# Legal experience in Dubai



## TheRaddragon (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey Guys, 

I have just finished my LLB from a UK university. I am finding it very hard to find jobs in the UK, so I started applying for jobs in Dubai. I was offered a job at Mid-sized law firm specialising in commercial law, construction and arbitration. 

Do you think it would be worth taking this up, considering it might improve my chances later on, when applying for training contracts in the UK? I am not sure, whether the work experience in Dubai will be worth it. I know the company make you tied up with them for atleast a year or two; and you are supposed to job hop before that, so would it be worth it at all? 

Let me know, what you guys think?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

TheRaddragon said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have just finished my LLB from a UK university. I am finding it very hard to find jobs in the UK, so I started applying for jobs in Dubai. I was offered a job at Mid-sized law firm specialising in commercial law, construction and arbitration.
> 
> ...


What is the job offer? Did you compare it with the salaries being offered in other locations, etc? From what I've seen, people in the legal field in Dubai get paid very well but then again (and this may sound rude), you're originally from India. So if they're offering you an "Indian" salary, perhaps it's time you reconsider.

There are a number of law firms operating in Dubai. Maybe this would be a good starting point to begin applying directly and weighing out all your options before you commit:
United Arab Emirates Lawyers, Lawyer - Attorneys United Arab Emirates - United Arab Emirates Law Office


----------



## TheRaddragon (Nov 7, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> What is the job offer? Did you compare it with the salaries being offered in other locations, etc? From what I've seen, people in the legal field in Dubai get paid very well but then again (and this may sound rude), you're originally from India. So if they're offering you an "Indian" salary, perhaps it's time you reconsider.
> 
> There are a number of law firms operating in Dubai. Maybe this would be a good starting point to begin applying directly and weighing out all your options before you commit:
> United Arab Emirates Lawyers, Lawyer - Attorneys United Arab Emirates - United Arab Emirates Law Office



That was another point I was considering-salary. I know qualified lawyers are very well paid. The problem is I am not a qualified solicitor yet, I just have an LLB and been applying for training contracts in the UK. The salary offered is a mere 5000 AED plus 20% commission. I am aware of the fact that people from India are not offered as good as other western expats. But if I get some solid work exp, I would consider spending atleast a year in Dubai, before I move elsewhere.


----------

